# Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten



## Epalzeorhynchos (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten ist.

Da es Qualzuchten auch bei unseren Teichfischen und zwar dem __ Goldfisch gibt, dachte ich mir, ich frage auch mal hier im Hobby-Gartenteich Forum.

Es handelt sich um ein sehr leidiges Thema, wo meist sehr heftige Diskussionen entstehen. Und wie ich feststellen musste es immer wieder Befürworter gibt und zum Kauf geraten wird.  

Damit sind unter anderem gemeint: Verschiedene Goldfischzuchtformen (__ Schleierschwanz, Blasenauge, Himmelsgucker, Teleskopauge, Löwenkopf, Rotkäppchen, Eierfisch usw.), Papageienbuntbarsche (Red Parrot), Balonmollys usw.


Damit alle wissen was damit gemeint ist hier mal ein paar Links:
- Harro Hieronimus: Zum Thema Qualzucht
- Wolfgang Staeck: Zur Definition von Qualzüchtungen
- Anerkennung bestimmter Zuchtformen von Aquarienfischen als Qualzuchten ...



Ihr könnt hier eure Meinung rein schreiben oder bei der Umfrage abstimmen.


----------



## Nestor (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hi Mirko,

erstmal danke für die Links. Wusste nicht, dass solche Züchtungen auch bis zu den Skalaren vorgedrungen sind. Meiner scheint wohl leider dazu zugehören. 
Das Thema taucht aber tief in die Ethik allgemein ein und stellt doch die Frage nach lebenswerten Leben unter Berücksichtung der Eingriffe durch den Menschen. Seeehr heikel!
Was ich jetzt spontan dazu denken musste, ist doch eigentlich, dass der Mensch gezielt irgendwelche defekten Mutanten herauszüchtet, nur anhand irgendwelcher sehr eigenartigen Merkmale. Diese Fische haben doch alle gemeinsam, dass sie einen klaren Selektionsnachteil gegenüber ihren nicht mutierten Artgenossen haben. Folglich hätten diese ja in der freien Natur keine allzugroßen Überlebenschancen, da sie ja nur auf Grund des Phänotypes selektiert wurden und nicht nach genomischer Anpassung an Umweltbedingungen o.Ä. Daraus lässt sich doch wiederrum ableiten, dass ein lebendiger Organismus als reines Schmuckstück missbraucht wird. Ein Art "Freakshow"?! Man züchtet mehr oder minder gezielt einen "Krüppel", der irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten besitzt?!
Das ist aber grenzwertig und soll jetzt nicht entgegen dem humanistischen Verständnis ausgelegt werden! Sicherlich gibt es *ungewollte* Einschränkungen, Behinderungen bzw. Mutationen und man ist gewillt dem Lebewesen doch irgendwie ein angenehmes Leben zu bereiten. Wer hatte nich mal nen Jungfisch mit ner Verkrümmung o.Ä.?! 
Ich tue mir da schwer eine wirkliche Antwort zu finden und ich könnte jetzt noch mehr schreiben, es verfeinern, neu definieren und mich 100 mal im Kreis drehen. 

98% dieser genannten Zuchtformen finde ich eigentlich total unansehnlich. 


Viele Grüße,
Björn


----------



## zoe (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

  was ich nicht verstehe ist... wer findet sowas schön und warum? 

aber da komm ich wohl nie dahinter   mal gucken wann menschenkinder mit blasenaugen gezüchtet werden weil es so hübsch is :crazy: 

verwirrte grüße 
zoe


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Also ehrlich Mirko,

ich denke mal, daß du hier ein ziemlich beklopptes Thema mit einer vollkommen abstoßenden Überschrift aufgemacht hast.

Von mir bekommst du ein* "ganz konkretes Nein" *und den auf hochdeutsch gesagten Scheiß lese ich mir aufgrund der Überschrift erst gar nicht durch. : 


Qualzuchten hatten wir schon mal und meiner Meinung nach,- hätte das auch nie passieren dürfen.

:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: ??????


----------



## Thorsten (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich Mirko,
> 
> ich denke mal, daß du hier ein ziemlich beklopptes Thema mit einer vollkommen abstoßenden Überschrift aufgemacht hast.



Moin Thomas,

äh, wo ist denn hier das Problem?

Meiner Meinung nach, hast Du dich etwas im Ton vergriffen.

Auch über "sowas" kann und sollte man diskutieren, im übrigen befürwortet Mirko das nicht .


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hallo Thomas.



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Also ehrlich Mirko,
> 
> ich denke mal, daß du hier ein ziemlich beklopptes Thema mit einer vollkommen abstoßenden Überschrift aufgemacht hast.
> 
> Von mir bekommst du ein* "ganz konkretes Nein" *und den auf hochdeutsch gesagten Scheiß lese ich mir aufgrund der Überschrift erst gar nicht durch. :


Also irgend wie verstehe ich nicht ganz wo jetzt das Problem liegt?

Ich wollte nur die Meinung anderer wissen sie sie zum Thema stehen, das ich es wo anders auch schon erlebt habe das solche Tiere weiter empfohlen wurden.

Und was für ein "hochdeutsch gesagten Scheiß" ..... die Links ????


----------



## Mühle (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hallo Mirko,

ich finde es sehr schön, daß Du dieses sehr wichtige Thema geschrieben hast  , danke.

Mir war es nicht bekannt, aber eigentlich hätte ich es wissen können, da ja leider in der ganzen Tierzüchterei sowas immerwieder vorkommt, siehe nur die Schäferhunde, die eine zeitlang krank gezüchtet wurden, nur weil eine abfallende Rückenpartie klasse aussieht  .

Glücklicherweise habe ich solche Fische noch nie gekauft und werde es natürlich auch nie, gerade jetzt wo ich es weiß  .

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit diesen Koi aus, die solange Flossen haben ( Flamingokoi ) ? Ich habe sie gerade das 1. Mal bei Koizüchtern gesehen und fand, sie sahen sehr merkwürdig aus.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Mayana (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hallo Mirko,

ich ergreife jetzt auch mal das Wort (meistens lese ich nur und bilde mich hier weiter)  

Ich befürworte sehr, dass Du das Thema Qualzuchten aufgegriffen hast und bin klar Deiner Meinung. So etwas darf es nicht geben. Leider gibt es diese Zuchten aber doch und Jeder kann sich diese armen Geschöpfe kaufen.

Gerade in einem der vorigen Threads ging es um den eventuellen Kauf von Schleierschwänzen, die meiner Meinung nach für Qualzuchten doch noch sehr hübsch aussehen. D.h. man sieht ihnen die Qualzucht nicht an, da die Behinderung nicht so ins Ausge sticht wie bei Löwenköpfen, Blasenaugen, Himmelsguckern...
Gut dass Du in demThread sofort auf die Qualzucht hingewiesen hast, dadurch konnte der Kauf verhindert werden.
Für den Laien ist diese Qualzucht oftmals nicht sofort zu erkennen und in den Geschäften wird meistens auch nichts davon gesagt. Dort heißt es nur: "Das ist eine ganz besondere Zucht."

Ich finde es sehr wichtig, dass immer wieder auf dieses Thema hingewiesen wir, da besonders Fischliebhaber-Neulinge aufgeklärt werden müssen. Nochmals: Danke für dieses Thema 

Viele Grüße von Sabine


----------



## Conny (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hallo,

ich habe den Ausdruck "Qualzuchten" das erste Mal hier im Forum gelesen. Wir haben 2 Schleierschwänze gekauft, die einfach nur schön sind und mit den jungen KOIs mitschwimmen. Anscheinend gibt es unter diesem Namen verschiedene Formen.
Dass Menschen mit Absicht solche Behinderungen züchten und dass es auch noch andere gibt die das kaufen, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## katja (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

hallo!

gehören diese "schleierschwänze" wie conny sie anspricht und die man auch in ihrem teich sehen kann nun auch zu den qualzuchten oder wie????  

dann würde es ja aber nicht passen, was sie in ihrem letzten satz schreibt... dann wär sie ja selbst ein käufer..... 

egal wie, hab grad nicht die zeit mir alle beiträge und die links durchzulesen, ich hab auch solche schleierschwänze  . nicht gekauft, vom nachbar als kleine seinerzeit bekommen. 
aber dass die qualgezüchtet sind (evtl.) das wusste ich nicht!  

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bestätigen, dass es eine "normale" form ist? :beeten: 
die pflanzen sich nämlich fort, dass alles zu spät ist  somit gäbe ich ja auch immer wieder denaturierte fische weiter......


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hi.

Normale Schleierschwänze sind Qualzuchten, da sie eine verkrümmte und verkürzte Wirbelsäule haben.

Goldfische mit "nur" verlängerten Flossen, wie der [DLMURL="http://www.amtra.de/images/monthfish/09_100905.jpg"]Sarasa Komet[/DLMURL] sind keine Qualzuchten, da ebend nur die Flossen länger sind.

Und Schleierschwänze mit Wucherungen usw. sind erst recht Qualzuchten.


Hier auf der Seite sind viele Qualzuchten aufegührt, wenn auch unabsichtlich.
http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/fancy.htm



Ich findes es übrigens super das ich nicht der einzige bin der so denkt und das die die es noch nicht wussten aufgeklärt wurden und jetzt die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

super sachiel,
vielen dank für dein fachwissen!

somit kann ich (glaub ich) sagen, es sind "normale" goldfische mit längeren flossen, die bei mir paddeln!
ich hab sie jetzt auch schon mehrere jahre und sie sind genauso unempfindlich und "winterfest" wie die anderen!  

die auf connys foto sind auch solche sara...dingsbums, richtig?


----------



## Koi-fan13 (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hallo erstmal,

sorry das is so spät poste aber dieses Thema hat mich nicht kalt gelassen.
also bei Koi gibt es ja auch schon qualzuchten.
Den Butterfly Koi.


----------



## drea (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Steinigt mich, denn ich habe seit 3 Jahren Orandas (Löwenkopf-Goldfische, die mit den Wucherungen auf dem Kopf) im Teich. Habe ich damals geschenkt bekommen. Gut, meine Orandas sind fit,aber ich verstehe nicht, warum "Züchter" Tiere mit Wucherungen züchten, mit Blasenaugen (die sich dadurch extrem leicht verletzen), ohne Rückflossen, künstlich eingefärbt werden usw.

Die Natur hat doch so schöne Tiere hervorgebracht, da muß man Mutationen nicht weiterzüchten.

Das trifft aber nicht nur den Bereich Aquaristik. Wenn ich mir Nacktkatzen ansehe usw....


----------



## mein-garten-online (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hallo,
meine Meinung:
solange es Leute gibt, die solche Tiere kaufen, wird es auch welche geben die sie züchten.
Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, wer will schon was von der Stange?
Denke aber Tiere, egal wie klein sie auch sind, sind Lebewesen und da dürfte nix! rumexperimentiert werden : !
Die Natur ist eh schon bunt genug  .


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hi,



> Denke aber Tiere, egal wie klein sie auch sind, sind Lebewesen und da dürfte nix! rumexperimentiert werden


auch deine __ Shubunkin und alle anderen Goldfische sind Ergebnisse solcher Experimente, müssen aber noch lange keine Qualzuchten sein.

Insgesamt wird über dieses Thema gerade im Internet oft irrational gestritten und deshalb mag ich diese Diskussionen nicht. Auch ich sehe viele Zuchtformen mit Unbehagen oder strikter Ablehnung. Andere wiederum, sofern in ihren Lebensäußerungen nicht eingeschränkt, finden durchaus meinen Gefallen.

Ein paar sachliche Infos zum Thema:
http://www.aquaterralev.de/fachbeitraege/aquaristik/qualzuchtenhieronimus/

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## DaniJeep (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hallo zusammen!
Also ganz generell bin ich natürlich auch dagegen, mit dem Kauf die Züchtung solch "verkrüpelter" Fische und natürlich auch anderer Tiere zu unterstützen.
Allerdings muss man auch ganz klar sagen, dass es leider zu wenig Aufklärung zu diesem Thema gibt, weshalb ich dieses Thema hier sehr gut finde.
Nur ist es wirklich so, dass z. B. die sogenannten Butterfly Kois schon zu Qualzuchten gehören?
Denn es gibt diese Art Koi auch schon seit Ewigkeiten und tatsächlich war es so, dass damals nur Kaiser das Privileg hatten, diese Kois zu halten. Leider hab ich mehr darüber nicht raus gefunden, aber ich halte die Butterflys nicht unbedingt für Qualzuchten.
Vielleicht weiß ja jemand genaueres darüber?!
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## chromis (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hi,

wer kennt sich damit aus?

Sind Butterfly-Koi in der traditionellen japanischen Koizucht überhaupt bekannt? Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, dass die japanischen Züchter an dieser Variante überhaupt Gefallen finden. Diese langen Flossen passen  optisch überhaupt nicht zu einem Fisch der meterlang werden kann. Ich persönlich finde diese Variante unabhängig vom Tierschutzgedanken einfach nur unschön.

Gruß

Rainer


----------



## mein-garten-online (8. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hallo @ all,,

das ist es ja eben, die meisten Laien (ich ebenfalls  ) können doch Qualzuchten von normalen Zuchten gar nicht unterscheiden. Wo hört die "normale" Zucht auf und wo fängt die Qualzucht an? Wer setzt die Grenze? Hinzu kommt dass es bei Fischen so viele verschiedene Arten gibt die von Natur aus teilweise wirklich etwas "anders" aussehen und auch ein etwas ungewöhnliches Schwimmverhalten an den Tag legen. 
Was einem Fischkenner sofort als Anormalität ins Auge springt, hält ein Laie möglicherweise für "normal".
Es wird auch immer solche Experimente geben, solange wir sie kaufen (ob bewußt oder unbewußt). Ich möchte mich hier nicht ausschließen, nur würd ich keinen kaufen, der z.B. Wucherungen oder der ählichen hat (also eine gewollte Mißbildung eindeutig ersichtlich ist). Obwohl es da wieder Leute gibt, die da sagen es ist nicht bewiesen, ob der Fisch dadurch eingeschränkt oder behindert ist, oder schmerzen hat oder .... . Natürlich nicht !(oder habt ihr schon mal`n Fisch schreien gehört?) Wenn ein Mops keine Luft bekommt weiß jeder wieso, doch bei den Fischen  ? Natürlich sind auch die Händler, ob vom Fach, Baumärkte,... mit dran schuld. Da hat noch keiner ein Schild geschrieben "Vorsicht Qualzucht", ist ja klar, die leben davon. Aber da könnte man noch stundenlang diskutieren, am Ende muß doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie weit er gehen will und was er seinen Fischen für zumutbar hält.
Hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr zugetextet: , aber es regnet und am Teich geht heut nix  .
Wünsch euch noch´n schönen Tag!


----------



## Janski (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Ihr meint also diese dicken Goldfische mit dem langen Schwanz dann hab ich wohl einen __ Schleierschwanz an einen Nachbar abgegeben und einen Sarasa behalten sehr verwirrend.


----------



## karu (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Im Prinzip sind - wie bereits gepostet - Goldfische, Shubunkins, und Kois auch schon Zuchtformen, die den Wildformen gegenüber einen Selektionsnachteil besitzen: nämlich die Farbe. Durch die schillernde Pracht, die durch den Menschen gezüchtet wurde, werden sie viel leichter von Räubern gesehen, und haben somit eine geringere Überlebenschance.

Wo also dann die "Qualzucht" - aus dem Blickwinkel des evolutiönären Nachteils einer Zuchtform - beginnt, ist sicher sehr schwer abzugrenzen. Und wie gesagt wissen wir nicht ob und worunter ein Fisch leidet.

Als ich jedoch - als Neuling! - in der Gartenabteilung meines Zoofachgeschäftes stand, und dort Orandas und Löwenköpfe sah, wie sie versuchten zu schwimmen und doch nicht recht vorankamen, fragte ich mich - wie scheinbar die meisten von euch - wer was davon hat? Wer das schön findet? Und züchtet?
Ist nicht in jedem Fall ein bunter __ Shubunkin, der herumflitzt, eine wesentlich schönere und elegantere Gestalt als so ein verbeultes schwimmunfähiges Schiel-Fischchen?!

Zumindest strahlt er mehr Lebensfreude aus. Ob er die auch wirklich hat verglichen mit den "Qualzuchten" wissen wir nun wirklich nicht.

Meinen Shubunkin Fritz habe ich mit einer Größe von ca. 6, maximal 7 cm gekauft. Und hatte davor - zumindest mit Zierfischen - wenig zu tun. Weder mir noch dem Verkäufer fiel auf, dass der ausgwählte Kleine eine verkrüppelte Schwanzflosse hat. Ich glaube richtig bemerkt habe ich es erst Wochen später. Mittlerweile ist er (ohne Schwanz, ich weiß noch immer nicht ob der mitgerechnet wird?!) ca. 12 cm lang (mit Schwanz werden es ca. 19 cm sein), und das gesamte Ausmaß der Katastrophe ist sichtbar: eine geteilte Schwanzflosse, die von hinten aussieht wie ein umgedrehter schiefer Einser, also eine Seite ist kürzer und kleiner als die andere. Außerdem ist die Flosse in sich nach unten gekrümmt.

Ich nehme an das geschah durch Einkreuzen irgendeiner hochgezüchteten Art. Da ich ihn aber aus einem Becken mit ca. 100 verschiedensten Shubunkins herausfischen ließ, bin ich mir sicher, dass mein Kauf weder für den Händler noch für den Züchter ein Ansporn gewesen sein konnte so etwas noch mal zu produzieren. Und das ist mir im Nachhinein betrachtet sehr wichtig.

Mein Fritz nimmt seine Behinderung scheinbar locker. Sein Schwimmtempo ist mittlerweile mit dem der Goldfische vergleichbar. Und ich hab ihn sehr sehr gern.
Sein Erstgeborener Peter hat übrigens eine ganz normal ausgeprägte Schwanzflosse, Papa Elsa sei Dank!


----------



## Joh.n (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Nun, seitdem ich weiss das es sich bei einigen Zuchtarten um Qualzuchten handelt, gehe ich diesen aus dem Weg. Es ist schade das solche Züchtungen ohne Rücksicht auf das Tier zugelassen sind:?


----------



## Stef1 (5. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu Qualzuchten*

Hi zusammen

Angefangen hat die Zucht auf Formliche Veränderungen beim __ Goldfisch mit der Verlängerung der Schwanzflosse (Komet)

Zwar sind Kometen meist in Ihrer Lebensweise nicht sehr beeinträchtigt, jedoch kann es bei besonders starken Ausprägungen schon mal zu einer unbeholfenen Schwimmweise führen.
Wie es mit der Zucht nach körperlichen Mutationen weiter ging wissen wir alle: Schleierschwänze die nicht mehr richtig schwimmen können, Löwenköpfe deren Geschwüre oft bis über die Augen wuchern, Goldfische deren Augen riesig aufgeblasen sind, Himmelsgucker, Eierfische,....

Ich persönlich verabscheue (ohne jetzt jemandem zu nahe treten zu wollen) sämtliche Züchtungen die Formveränderungen zur Folge haben. Mir liegen meine Fischies sehr am Herzen und möchte dass sie gesund und munter durch den Teich flitzen. Ich will doch auch nicht mit halb so langen Beinen oö. mein Dasein fristen!

mfg Stefan


----------

